
NHS Digital Health Technology Standard Consultation - timthorn
https://www.nhsx.nhs.uk/key-information-and-tools/designing-and-building-products-and-services
======
jjgreen
> People need to know that their data is being used to improve health and care
> for them or others and that their privacy and rights are safeguarded.

So how's that partnership with Palantir coming along then?

